# Crimson Trace Lasers



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Is Crimson Trace Lasers really worth how much they cost?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep....If you like lasers. No if you do not.....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They are good quality and I prefer the way they activate to all the others I've tried. Whether they are worth what they cost depends on how they are intended to be used. I use mine as dry-fire training aids, and to give me a little extra confidence that I can still defend myself, should I lose my eyeglasses during a self defense event.

Under no circumstances would I depend on any electronic device to work in a life or death situation. Your training needs to be with iron sights, because they will be there, no matter what. The laser will probably work, too, if you keep the batteries fresh. If it does, use it. But don't depend on it and don't neglect your marksmanship training with the standard sight. You don't need much live-fire practice to operate the laser, but you need a lot with iron sights.


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have crimson trace grips on the Taurus 85 I just bought from a friend for $250.00. I would never buy a set, but heck theyre nice on this one.


----------

